# Garmin Colorado 400C



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

West Marine is having a sale for these units at $339.00 each. Normally $500.00. I bought this unit a few months ago. IMHO this unit is awesome.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I use one as well. Can't beat the bang for buck.


----------

